# Adams County,Illinois



## raskew29

Went out today to one of my spots and didn't find any


----------



## bing

Raskew29, I think we are about a week away (Forecast isn't going to help either)... Woods are starting to come to life. Will be at Heartland Lodge on Thursday. This will be the 4th year. Haven't timed it yet. Third week in April is usually prime time for Pike County. Last week in April for Adams. We found the first greys on 18 March last year Earliest I've ever found em here. Good Luck out there!


----------



## raskew29

Bing, The first mushrooms we found was April 26 last year. I sorta think it all depends on the area also. I found some in my backyard on May 11. My brother's wife grandma found some in her backyard 2 days ago and she lives in Hannibal,Missouri which is only 20 miles from Quincy but it is little south of here. I might go Sunday during raining and see I prob be wasting time but wouldn't hurt to check. Ground Temps are about right 63 degrees around the Adams County area but yeah your prob right about another week or so. Good Luck Everyone


----------



## raskew29

I went out to one of my spots today looking dry but I did find 3 little greys they was together. We need that rain and I think they be popping for sure. 

(Quincy)


----------



## bing

A few tiny greys are up. They haven't grown since Monday. We need some HEAT/HUMIDITY and a little rain. Extended forecast does not look promising... Headed out to check on a few spots. Once the dandelions go to seed, hit the woods! Good Luck!


----------



## raskew29

Bing, Have you had any luck yet? I went few more times in Quincy found couple more little ones. I called my mom in Missouri South of Quincy ask her if they been finding any around there and she said tons so we took a trip down there yesterday and we came out with 56 Yellow and Grey ones Decent size ones was there for an hour and 1/2 was loosing daylight.


----------



## bing

Picked about 3 pounds today. Mostly grays and some nice fresh yellows. Someone trespassed on on my prime spot (owner is in his 80's and I when I find them I go get him and take him to the spot so he can pick em). Someone picked some poundage...


----------



## goshawk75

Bing, Don't go blaming JMIFF78 for trespassing. He doesn't know what planet he's on so he sure couldn't find Adams county.


----------



## renbender

I have a great spot about 20 mins from Quincy. I need a driver to go picking with me at my spots. Call if you would like to go. I have picked as many as 50 pounds in one day from these spots. Picked 7 pound of greys yesterday. 267-227-2235 Ben.


----------

